# Help! Daughter ill.



## mum25 (May 3, 2016)

Hi

My 10 year old, dx 5 weeks ago, has come home from school really pale and with what appears to be a tummy bug. She's not been sick but has the runs. She's on mixed insulin atm twice a day, do I follow sick rules or see how she goes? Confused and worried about what to do.

Thanks


----------



## SB2015 (May 3, 2016)

I am not sure what to suggest on a mixed insulin.  With sick day rules I was always told to keep the background insulin going whether I am eating or not, and I also have had to increase this when I'll as per the advice in the flow chart we were given.

Are you able to email/talk to the DSN?  It will certainly be good to keep checking her BG?

If things get bad it might be best to attend A&E as they should have access to someone who ins a Diabetes Specialist.


----------



## HOBIE (May 3, 2016)

Keep her Hydrated with water only. Test & keep testing. Hope things go well


----------



## mum25 (May 3, 2016)

Yes thanks. I'll check in with the team. We've been told to keep the insulin going but add corrections if needed. Just not sure when to do that if she's still eating etc. 
Thanks again


----------



## mum25 (May 3, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Keep her Hydrated with water only. Test & keep testing. Hope things go well


Thank you


----------



## Copepod (May 3, 2016)

Glad to hear you've checked with your daughter's diabetes team. If you have been issued with a short acting insulin in addition to bimodal / mixed insulin, then they can advise you to use this for correction doses if her blood glucose rises too much. Hope you find some food / drink she can tolerate.


----------



## HOBIE (May 3, 2016)

mum25 said:


> Thank you


No problem  Let us know how she is doing pls


----------

